
Wireless Transmission of Energy - IvanSologub
New Zealand startup Emrod is developing wireless power transmission technology. Moreover, it was quite successful: the transmission of energy over short distances took place. Transmission is currently limited to 130 feet (40 meters)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;techxplore.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;2020-08-zealand-startup-eyes-global-wireless.html
======
Skaven
Based on microwave technology... Sorry that doesn't work well

Distance is a huge problem, look up Friis law of transmission. Most of the
energy will not arrive where intended. Next problem is the heat transfer,
which will just boil organic matter that stays in the beam. One shall not
operate a microwave with an open door.

Then there is conversion loss from GHz to DC.

Sorry that was already tried and a simple cable is far better and less
dangerous

~~~
IvanSologub
So the New Zealanders are lying?

